# Chicken Security



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thought this sign might look good at some of your residences.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It would scare me off. A host of ill tempered beady eyed feathered gaurd lizards. Ugh!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Need one like that and also something with turkeys!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I need one with Gila Monsters


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well if you want a triple purpose bird, Ducks! Eggs are good, meat is excellent and they do make good alarms. They let you know when something is around.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

cnsper said:


> Well if you want a triple purpose bird, Ducks! Eggs are good, meat is excellent and they do make good alarms. They let you know when something is around.


Tried raising ducks. The smell was terrible and man are they sloppy! But they are fun to watch!!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I know. I was going to keep some and raise babies next year but I think I will just eat them. Already put 21 in the freezer, 7 are left. BTW, I got all of these FREE! Just keep an eye out.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

cnsper said:


> Yeah I know. I was going to keep some and raise babies next year but I think I will just eat them. Already put 21 in the freezer, 7 are left. BTW, I got all of these FREE! Just keep an eye out.


I see it now. The city parks department wondering where their ducks went!!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I need one with Gila Monsters


If you have extra send some my way!!


----------

